# Fussball - WM: Anglerboard Tippspiel



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2006)

Für alle Fussballfreaks eine gute Nachricht:

Es wird zur WM vom Anglerboard auf jeden Fall ein Tippspiel geben, bei dem es selbstverständlich für die besten Tipper Preise geben wird.

Da das Interesse der Sponsoren dabei mitzumachen recht groß ist, können wir leider zur Zeit noch nichts über den endgültigen Partner des Tippspieles sagen.

Sobald Partner und der genaue Ablauf des Tippspieles feststehen, werdet Ihr natürlich informiert.

Bis dahin müst Ihr Euch noch ein bisschen in der anglerischen Tugend 
"Geduld" üben.

Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>>>


----------

